# Boy Scouts Ice Breaker tourneys??



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if Troop 127 of the Boy Scouts is having either of the Ice breaker tourneys this year? I haven't seen anything regarding them.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Buzzking said:


> Does anyone know if Troop 127 of the Boy Scouts is having either of the Ice breaker tourneys this year? I haven't seen anything regarding them.


This small troop from the Grill school area, disbanded a couple years ago from basically lack of interest. Sad in a way. That was my troop back in early 70's. I would like to "Thank" those who supported us through the years. We produced dozens of eagle scouts and alot of good came from it. Thanks Jeff for asking.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, may as well mention, again, the 2 events coming up soon at Portage, PLBM Big Bass open, the new "icebreaker", on April 9th, and the "Spring Fling" $6400. hourly big bass open on April 29th. Both are listed previously on tourny discussion.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

See you there Louie!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

lakeslouie said:


> I guess its open season on a question about a past Portage event


If I'm not mistaken there used to be a Boy Scout ice breaker on Mosquito in the past as well. Not just a past portage event being asked about here.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

lunker4141 said:


> If I'm not mistaken there used to be a Boy Scout ice breaker on Mosquito in the past as well. Not just a past portage event being asked about here.


It is the same boy scout troop, so it's no more.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lunker4141 said:


> If I'm not mistaken there used to be a Boy Scout ice breaker on Mosquito in the past as well. Not just a past portage event being asked about here.


No, you're not mistaken


----------

